# Your First Kit Build



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

I am interested in hearing about your experience with your first kit build. Here's mine to start us off:

My first amplifier kit was designed by a company called South West Technical Products, a company based in Texas. An article in Popular electronics (Oct, 1970 issue, attachment), attracted me and that was the bug that bit me…I was hooked. I mailed away for the bare-bones kit which included everything except the PS and chassis; back then our dollar was worth a nickel more than the greenback. My dad gave me the remaining parts to build the power supply, minus the TFM which I got from Wackids, on Parkdale. My dad assisted me in the building and initial testing. The build was fun and the testing even more…I believe that this was when I began to value the capabilities of the oscilloscope. It was a bit intimidating at first…so many things to learn about it’s operation.
After successfully completing the power amp, I decided to order the instrument preamp kit…I went the bare-bones route again, ordering the kit from the catalog that they sent me in the mail (attachments).
The preamp was more challenging and I remember having difficulty getting the tremolo to work properly…yes semi-con tremolos can be just as difficult as VTT types! I believe that we ended up swapping the xsistor for a different type to get it to work properly.
Now I needed a guitar. I ended up buying a foreign Strat-copy at Miracle Mart, on clearance for 20 some dollars…a bright red. I was a little disappointed that I could not play like Jimi Hendrix and quickly realized that this was going to be a long journey and that could be a reason why I became more interested in the building and testing aspect…still to this day.
Anyways, I ended up selling it all to my friend in the summer of 72, just before I shipped off to boot camp at CFB Cornwallis, NS…but that’s another story.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

I built many Heatkit kits long time ago. 
2 stereo amps.( pictures) , voltmeter, scope, capacitors checker and other.
I have many of those today, like the 2 amps


----------



## blueshores_guy (Apr 8, 2007)

The first kit I built was a Grommes Little Jewel mono amp, two 6V6's and big transformers. It served me well for my high-school audio system requirements for many years, and was eventually traded for a Hofner fullbody acoustic/electric guitar. The Grommes amp has become somewhat popular as a guitar amp, and go for ridiculous prices on ebay. (I paid $29.99 for the kit back in about 1962.)


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

blueshores_guy said:


> The Grommes amp has become somewhat popular as a guitar amp, and go for ridiculous prices on ebay. (I paid $29.99 for the kit back in about 1962.)


I agree, it's interesting to watch which brands and models fetch the high prices...still some sleepers out there that can be acquired at reasonable prices, a lot of hunting to find them.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

back when a Radio Shack was the coolest store in the universe.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

The Micronta days.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Vintage Radio Shack Sale Catalogs & Flyers


Archive of old Radio Shack Sale Catalogs of electronics, technology and computers. These Radio Shack catalogs included a mix of stereos, speakers, TV, CB radio, MP3 players, components, communication equipment, test equipment, gadgets, oscilloscopes, and DIY kits.



www.radioshackcatalogs.com


----------



## _Knighthawk_ (Mar 2, 2014)

I cut my teeth on a 1 Watt Trinity kit. Absolutely addicted now but still have soooo much to learn.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

The TriFly...lots of fun there and a very good entry amp. Some of those TFMs in their kits, have a Partridge look to them.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Trinity Kit 








Partridge TFM


----------



## _Knighthawk_ (Mar 2, 2014)

Paul Running said:


> View attachment 344054
> 
> Trinity Kit
> View attachment 344055
> ...


Pretty sure that mine came with Heyboer trannies but this was years ago so I can't recall one way or the other.


----------



## Shawn B. (Aug 10, 2012)

Trinity Tweed Deluxe. Went off really without a hitch, considering my lack of experience. I bought the cabinet already finished; supplied my own speaker and tubes.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

My first amp build wasn't a kit. I bought everything I "thought" I needed on ebay and assembled a Tweed Champ 5F1. It never made a sound. 
That should have been enough to persuade me to forget about building an amps, but it wasn't.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

@Lincoln does it make a sound now?lol


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

MarkM said:


> @Lincoln does it make a sound now?lol


5F1 Build


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

My one and only kit build was a trinity 18 watt marshall clone. Here's a few pics


----------

